# 1984 Z31 2+2 TARGRA TURBO RUNNING PROBLEMS



## mark_z (Aug 4, 2009)

hi, im having a few problems trying to figure out what is wrong with the engine, it takes a while to start from cold, 10-15 secs of turning over. once started its fine. before it gets warm it starts playing up, starts missing at idle, also when revved to 4k it sorts its self out. when left idleing for 10mins it will vary from running spot on to revving up and down slightly and missing.when the engine is under pressure, ie; being driven its even worse. ive checked all the ht leads, dizzie cap, spark plugs, air filter, and they are all good. fuel is getting to all six injectors also. car does not smoke at all, no knocks or tapping( 110k miles with full history) 

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

i had a similar problem with my car. i have an 87 na2t 2+2 and it would start up but it would sputter at idle and would die. when i would rev the engine it would sputter and take a while to rev. i found out that it was my air intake valve and the throtle position sensor. check that your ecu is detecting the aiv or the tps nd let me know


----------



## mark_z (Aug 4, 2009)

'' check that your ecu is detecting the aiv or the tps ''

Is there anyway of doing that without the use of the diag?


the engine has never died whislt running, just splutters when you push the throttle, some times when its started it runs perfect. when i last drove it, as long as you eased off the throttle it was fine, when you accelerate a bit it splutters,( not under boost conditions ) 

ive removed the fuel tank to do some welding at the rear and thought it was a good idea while its off to drain it, there was no bits in the bottom of the tank 

do you think the aiv and tps could be cleaned?

also thanks for your reply


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

yes just do a self diagnostic on the ecu. if you do not know how to do it, this website will be very helpful XenonZ31 . I have never tried cleaning thr aiv or the tps but the aiv has two sensors that might be dirty and it could very well be your problem but before you replace anything, run the self diagnostic and let me know how it went.


----------

